# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Kaufman Kamp Week 2 ?

## Phil Goodson

Okay, it's April.  Time to talk about KK.

Last year we had about 11-12 members attend.

Who's going this year?  June 20-27.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

I'll be there!  I'm hooked for life.

----------


## Joe Dodson

I'm pretty hooked myself, but I'll be at week 1.  I'd love to do the mando track, but my sister (a fiddler) is coming this year, so I'm basically limited to the first week.  I'll be hanging out with the intermediate flatpickers.  Give me a shout if you're going to be in Maryville that week.

As an aside, I'm really delighted to get to share that time with my sister.  We haven't had a vacation together since the late 1980s.  It's a pretty cool thing that can bring folks together that way.

----------


## Dave Reiner

Wish I could but will be at Northeast Heritage Music Camp instead.  I'll miss my friends at KK!

As a consolation, I did just teach mando and fiddle at a weekend camp near Boston (Mando Camp North), and got to play some fun tunes with Rich DelGrosso, Mike Compton, David Surrette, and more.

Dave

----------


## pickloser

I'll be there.  Can hardly wait!

How many mandolins are you bringing, Phil?

Oh yeah, there's a BG festival in Cherokee the weekend before Week 2.  I might hit that too.

----------


## Mark Normand

I just signed up...  here we go ! Whoohoo!

Planning to do afternoon fiddle workshops too. Need bluegrass help with that... all cajun down here!  

Cherokee fest?  hmmm I'll recon that...

----------


## Wingher

Ummm, yeah.  I'll be there.  Hiding in the back...  :Redface:

----------


## dragnlo

I am going, but I will be there with a banjo player aka dad, dont hold that against me  :Wink:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I'll be there.  Can hardly wait!
> How many mandolins are you bringing, Phil?
> ....


Hi Laura,
I figured you'd be signed up already.  Can't wait to jam with you.  Is your Canadian friend coming?

As for me, 2 mandos will probably suffice. :Grin: 
Can't wait to see your Phoenix!

Rick, Mark, Wingher, dragnlo:  Glad you're coming.
Besides Rick, have the rest of you been to KK before?

JoeD: Glad you can make it for 1 week this year.  IIRC, you had a conflict and missed last year?

----------


## dragnlo

I have never been, my dads been numerous times for the banjo and is going as a beginner guitar this year.  I am sure he will still bring the banjo.

----------


## pickloser

Wanda from Newfourndland says she's coming.  She just bought a bowlback that I'd like to see and play, but I don't know if plane travel will allow it.  Anna, the guitar player from Colorado will be there as well.  Susan (Mandomama, also fondly known by me as GTS) from Colorado Springs can't make it this year, and I'll miss her.  

I've been listening to as much of John Reischman's music as I can get hold of.  What a player!  And of course I bought a couple of Don Stiernberg's CD's at Kamp last year, so I'm listening to him a lot.  Making me more and more eager to get to Maryville.  

I think I'll just be bringing the Phoenix (I'm still in love with that mandolin) and my guitar (having some trouble remembering how to play it) for singing sessions.  

dragnlo, if it's like last year, you're going to have some folks around your age to hang with if you want.  Some real good pickers too.  

Looking forward to playing with you too, Phil.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Wingher

This is my first time at KK.  I'll be accompanied (pun intended) by my guitar playing husband (Alan)and my girlfriend, Mary.  I'm really looking forward to it and have been getting my callouses in shape!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Susan H.

Since I can't be there this year, would someone take pictures to post on the Forum?  It's almost as good as being there, NOT!  Would love to come, but I have so much on my plate this summer I just can't.  Someone play Ashokan Farewell for me at a jam...

----------


## Joe Dodson

> JoeD: Glad you can make it for 1 week this year. IIRC, you had a conflict and missed last year?


Yep.  Deadlines at work shifted on me and I had to make other arrangements.  I can't wait to get back there this year.  Wish I could join in with you guys during week 2, but then again my guitar playing needs just as much work.

----------


## Gutbucket

If I can make bail, I'll be there. Got arrested last night for putting a capo on my mando at a jam. See you all there.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Dave,
For such an egregious crime, I'm bettin' you'll never get bailed out!!

Look forward to seeing you in June.

----------


## Jonmiller

I'm having a great time playing along Kaufman's book of reels/ w CD that my friend Eddie Sheehan has lent me-great fun but as close as I'll get.
That black top Gibson he plays sounds great!

----------


## Mandobike

Hey!  I'm here, I'm here!  :-)

Well, I'd say we probably signed up for KK Week 2 back in January.  Or maybe December.  So far back I can't remember!

I will really be pushing it as a sign-up for the Intermediate track.  What with house remodeling and all the work of college searches for our 18-year-old son, I've had less evening practice time than usual.......and much of that has been given to the bass, since I've been playing in a band.  Pickloser, I still haven't gotten beyond major chords on the mando!  But at least I can chop with those, so that's something I can do in a jam session that I *couldn't* do last year.

So, Gutbucket, what do you think they'll do to me if I put a capo on my bass?  ;-)

----------


## Phil Goodson

Celia,
Glad you & Wayne will be there!  Hey, who needs more than major chords anyway? :Wink:   Good enough for the Carter family, right?
Bring a few of those fine mandos and a bass and we'll have great fun!!  If we need any chords that have those funny numbers & stuff in them, we'll let Laura play them.  (Ready Laura?) :Laughing: 

Man oh man, I can hardly wait for June.
Anybody else out there?

----------


## pickloser

Phil's right.  If you don't know the chord, you can mute the strings and continue to swat at the mando as if you know what you're doing.  It works for me often.  But in the--thankfully--little time we have left until camp, I'm gonna work on chords a lot.  The pressure's on, if I gotta learn those number thingies.  Even if I do, though, I'll never be in demand like a bass player.  

It will be great to see you guys.  I'm so looking forward to a week of music.

I couldn't resist:  
To make a 3 finger major chord into a minor chord, slide your index finger one fret closer to the nut.  The 3 finger major chord has a root under the middle finger, a root under the ring finger, and the index is on the third.  (Actually it takes 3 distinct notes to make a true chord--but we're talking mando here.)  Flat that third and you have a minor chord.  For example, if you're making a 3 finger G chord, slide your index finger from the B to the Bb and you have G minor.  There are other and better minor chord forms, but that will work.  There...now everyone knows as many minors as majors.

Two more months.  Yippee!
Laura

----------


## Mandobike

Yeah; if you listen to a lot of the current mando "greats," you can hear that they actually have a "dry" chop when they're not soloing.  I kinda like the sound of it--very rhythmic.  Maybe I feel that way because I'm a bass player.   :Smile:   Wayne, by the way, has a great dry chop!

Laura, I'm going to try your suggestion for minor chords!  After all, YOU were the one who very quickly--before the last class broke up last year--showed me several 3-finger chords.  I have used those (plus a few 5-finger ones I've been able to get) consistently since then.  

By the way, we asked for a jam dorm this year, so we should be "in the action" a lot more.  We'll bring our white noise machine for those few hours we might want some sleep while others are still jamming away.  

I'm picturing people at some of the Carnegie jams from last year...........has anyone heard from Jabberwocky--is he coming?  And Phil, is Mike Smith coming?  

Phil, Laura, Gutbucket, and anyone else I've missed--I can't wait!!!

Celia

----------


## Mark Normand

I found an old post to comando by John Bird (thx John!) Jun9, 2000 that was a long list of suggestions for new kampers.  Entertaining, and definitely gets into the spirit of things!   I can't wait ! 

Don't want to post that here, but if anyone wants a link, just ping me.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gutbucket

> Hey!  I'm here, I'm here!  :-)
> 
> Well, I'd say we probably signed up for KK Week 2 back in January.  Or maybe December.  So far back I can't remember!
> 
> I will really be pushing it as a sign-up for the Intermediate track.  What with house remodeling and all the work of college searches for our 18-year-old son, I've had less evening practice time than usual.......and much of that has been given to the bass, since I've been playing in a band.  Pickloser, I still haven't gotten beyond major chords on the mando!  But at least I can chop with those, so that's something I can do in a jam session that I *couldn't* do last year.
> 
> So, Gutbucket, what do you think they'll do to me if I put a capo on my bass?  ;-)


 They'll pepper you with "Deetle Dots" and make you eat lunch with the soccer kids.

----------


## Gutbucket

I'll be picking guitar this time. It was always my main instrument since I was a teen and I'm going back to it more and more. I hope you'll still invite me to wreck, er, :Mandosmiley:  I mean join in a jam?

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ....
> I'm picturing people at some of the Carnegie jams from last year...........has anyone heard from Jabberwocky--is he coming?  And Phil, is Mike Smith coming?  
> 
> Phil, Laura, Gutbucket, and anyone else I've missed--I can't wait!!!
> 
> Celia


Last conversations I had:  Jbwky is planning to come and Mike was still debating.  Pat Kline is coming too.

----------


## yoshka

I'll be coming over for it. First timer. If anyone has advice or tips to offer I  would sure appreciate it. 
Thanks. 
Yossi

----------


## Mandobike

Awright!  Phil, you gotta put pressure on Mike to come.  And glad to hear Pat will be there--if we lived closer to each other here in PA, I'd have her give me lessons.

Gutbucket..........a fate worse than death; getting plastered with Deetle Dots and having to eat with the soccer kids!!  I will keep my bass CAPO-FREE.  

Celia

----------


## Gutbucket

I'll see the Jab-man this Sunday at "Boomerfest",(Pete Wernick's jam camp in Boomer, N.C), preceding Merlefest. We plan on recording a few tunes. I think he has changed employment and might not be able to attend Kaufman camp, but I'll find out for sure when we meet.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Awright!  Phil, you gotta put pressure on Mike to come. ...
> Celia


Okay.  Mission accomplished!  Mike's coming!!

----------


## Mandobike

Yay! Go Phil, The Great Persuader!  It'll be good to see Mike there, too.

Gutbucket, ain't you bailed out yet??   :Laughing:   Now, use your persuasive powers on Jbrwcky, so we can have the entire group there......

Celia

P.S.  Hey, everybody, learned my first tune in B FLAT on the mando (Daley's Reel).  What a killer.  I can play it at slightly faster than a funereal pace :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pickloser

Wow, Bb!  Of course that can't be too hard for a woman who knows five finger chords.  

Many, maybe most, of the goals I set at the end of Kamp last year, remain unaccomplished.  I had especially wanted to learn more BG songs, and I don't think I know the lyrics to any new songs.  I've learned a grand total of one chord melody tune.  I still don't know many chord forms.  My brain is getting the hang of double stops, but my fingers are telling my brain where to stick itself with fair regularity.  I left Maryville inspired to improve, and a whole year seemed like a long time.  I got a little panicky when the flowers started blooming.  Now I'm just trying to decide what to work on in these last few weeks.  

(Yoshka, I'm looking forward to meeting you.  My whining notwithstanding, it is not necessary to know anything in particular to have a GREAT TIME and learn a lot at Kamp.  If you need something you didn't bring, I'll have a car and can give you a ride to a store.)  

What are you all concentrating on as we get down to the wire?
Laura

----------


## Mandobike

W-e-l-l, now, I don't know *that* many 5-finger chords!  And it took me an age to learn that tune in B flat.  I'd have to say that finger memory for that exact tune finally took over, which is the only reason I can play it.  In other words, if I want to learn another tune in B flat, I'll be starting from scratch--because I don't yet have a sense (or at least a *fast* sense) of where all the notes in a B flat scale are.

As I've mentioned before, I've spent too much time on the bass this year.  But hard to turn down gigs/jams on the instrument you already know.  :Smile: 

Hmm......before I get to Kamp I'd like to learn just a few minor chords (and have them NOT hurt my fingers).  I'd also like to get better at "backpicking" (when you move from one set of strings to the set below it--I CANNOT do that cleanly).

And a welcome to Yoshka, whom I somehow passed over in my exuberance to post last week.  You'll love Kamp!

Celia

----------


## Phil Goodson

Yoshka,

Welcome.   Get lots of sleep before you come.  We tend to stay up late jamming.  Biggest rule of camp:  Don't be shy.  Try everything.  Ask questions.  Enter into every jam situation that appeals to you.   The opportunities are there.  
I take comfort in remembering that if I crash & burn in the middle of a tune, that everyone has a whole year to forget before next year. :Laughing: 
I'll wear my Forum cap a lot at camp so you'll know there's a friendly human under it. :Smile: 

Laura:
Still working on Lonesome Moonlight Waltz, EMD, Blackberry Blossom, RAWHIDE!, Jerusalem Ridge (that's surely one you'll want to know, Yoshka), Cherokee Shuffle, etc.   
No, no.  Not Red Haired Boy!!! :Wink: 
We can do other stuff too.  Hotel California anyone?

Wingher:
Is this your first Kamp?  Welcome.  Be sure to intro yourself to all of us.  Let's pick.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Sorry to be so unplugged lately. Great time this week with Gutbucket at Jamfest/Merlefest. Yes, I'm in for KK. Phil looking forward to seeing you again before then. If I get a condo on Norman we won't be far apart. It's either Norman or Southpark. Haven't decided yet. Some songs to prepare for Kamp: Take Me in your Lifeboat, and Aragon Mill. I'd like to pull a band together to play Isaac's this year. Anyone interested?

----------


## Mario Proulx

I'll again be at Kamp, as a mandolin student, of course! I almost moved-over to guitar this year, but I enjoy the mandolin classes too much. 

I'll also be giving a workshop on what to do if your instrument has a bad day, and has a major accident. What -you- do in the minutes immediately after a big incident often determines how well it can be repaired, so this is a workshop for everyone's sake.

----------


## Mandobike

Jbrwcky!  Great to hear that you're coming back to KK!

And I'll be the first to offer:  I'll be the bass player for your Isaac's band, if you'd like..........

Celia

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I'll again be at Kamp, ...
> I'll also be giving a workshop on what to do if your instrument has a bad day, and has a major accident. ....


Mario,
I'll look forward to that workshop. I've had incidents, so I can attest that knowing what to do is important.
Are you bringing any "surprise" instruments this year?
That LONG NECK mando with the hole in the side was interesting last year.  Hmmm.... now you're making me wonder if that was the result of an "incident".  Hmmm.....  :Wink:

----------


## pickloser

jbrwky--I know that Kamp will be crawling with guitar pickers, but if you don't have one lined up, I'd love to play rhythm, especially with Celia on the bass.  I'm a pretty good harmony singer, and my '92 D-18 sounds nice.  

I'll be at Mario's workshop too.  But I sure do hope I never have an incident.
Laura

----------


## Mandobike

Yeah!  Pickloser, would love to hear you play guitar.  

And, Mario's workshop sounds like a good one--I'll likely be in on that, too.  I hope none of my mandos experience an "incident," before or after KK!

----------


## wglide

Hey Ya'll I'll see you all at the KK. I've been twice but missed the last couple of years so I hope to meet all of you and put some faces on the avatars. Especially I want to say hell-o to Laura since I have family in the Greensboro area and hope to get up there some. I shall be bringing my bass in hopes of doing some jamming when my callouses give out. Lookin forward to it.          Ya'll I'd love to sit in with you in your band as well.Can play a couple of instruments when someone gets tired just to get to meet everyone.                            John J

----------


## John Ritchhart

Celia! You're on. The foundation of any group is the bass palyer. I'd love to rope you into playing with a group. Gutbucket on Guitar. We'll need to find some harmony singers. Fiddle, banjo and we're are there.

----------


## Phil Goodson

I volunteer to lead the applause!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## John Ritchhart

Pickloser, you're in. The more the merrier and we will have a great time. Give us some ideas about what you like to sing. Gutbucket is working on his flatpicking and sounding real good. Phil, you're in too. We need a decent mandolin player.

----------


## Mark Normand

> I'd like to pull a band together to play Isaac's this year. Anyone interested?


So for us out of state'ers and/or first timers...what is Isaac's?  Local venue?  During Kamp week?  Can't talk about it or I'd have to kill you gig?   :Laughing: 

Interested in hearing/seeing your impromptu group!    :Popcorn: 
Going full bore, don't want to miss anything!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pickloser

Hi Mark--Isaac's is a little coffee house type place on campus.  There's an open mike (mic if you prefer) there after the concerts.  

Thanks Jbrwky!  I know tons of songs.  If it gets played at jams, I'll at least know the chorus.  Tell me the songs you'd like to do, and the key, and I'll take the harmony high or low, whichever you prefer.  If lead singing is required (although I was thinkiing you would have that covered), then I'm right fond of I Wish You Knew, or Past the Point of Rescue, or That's How I Got to Memphis, all in A, or You Belong to Me in C (could do it in D if I had to) or Faded Love in D.   I know a lot of the Cabin songs and the "he left me" songs, again mostly in A, depending on how it's pitched.  I know Rough and Rocky/Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (same song isn't it?), In the Pines all bluesied up, and I've Just Seen a Face or In My Life, BG style.  If you want to jazz it up, I could do All of me in E or Ain't Misbehavin' in D or St. Louis Blues in G or A.  I know Everybody's Reaching Out for Someone in G or A.  I know that what'sherface version of Blackberry Blossom, which works well with full speed BG versions between the verses.  Heck, with a month's notice, you name it and I'll learn the harmony or the lead.  

Good thing Gutbucket is flatpicking.  I had an alarming tendency to try and tremolo at every opportunity last time I took a guitar break.

----------


## Gutbucket

Uh-oh, now I really have to wood-shed!  Can you play Bluegrass with a wah-wah pedal?

----------


## Phil Goodson

I'm with G-B.    I'm needin' some wood-shedding.
You guys come up with 4-5 songs for starters & let's get going on some pre-Kamp practicing. :Chicken:

----------


## John Ritchhart

Well, at Pete's camp we did Aragon Mill, Farther Along, Take Me in Your Lifeboat, and Nellie Kane a lot, along with the usual cabin and murder/jail/hanging pastorals. I'm sure we'll find some overlap somewhere. My vocals are suspect. But if we need three parts, I'll do the easy one. We probably should have a slow tear jerker and a fast(er) instrumental. We could all play different fiddle tunes at the same time, since Gutbucket says they all sound the same anyway.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pickloser

Now you guys are making me nervous.  Somebody name 3 songs and 3 instrumentals.  Phil, you're good at that.  Gutbucket, what's your fave?  Farther Along?  Nellie Kane?  Either suits me.  What key?  Jbrwky, I think singing lead is easiest, so you've got that, right?  I kinda like the idea of 3 instrumentals in the same key and run 'em smack together, Jbrwky, GutB, PhilPh, and out.  Might sound good.  And...well...I hate to mention it, but will there be a b###o?  

Jbrky's going to have to name the singing songs and key, since he's taking the lead.  If I were to sing lead, for tear jerkers I would go with Rough and Rocky, If That's the Way you Feel, I Wonder Where You Are Tonight, Little Cabin Home on the Hill, Hickory Wind, In the Pines, Careless Love, or Farther Along, all in A or B or Wayfaring Stranger in Em.  The instrumentalists should call the instrumentals.  Or we could send the issue to the person with the most power--the bass player.  Bike Lady?

What fun!

----------


## Wingher

> I volunteer to lead the applause!!!!


I'll second that!  We can start "the wave" too!

----------


## Wingher

> Wingher:
> Is this your first Kamp?  Welcome.  Be sure to intro yourself to all of us.  Let's pick.



Yup, first timer here.  From the looks of these posts, I'd better start stockpiling the sleep now!  I'm riding the waves of intimidation and excitation, but really looking forward to meeting everyone.  My guitar playing husband and girlfriend are jealous that there seems to be no guitar groupies there.  So if you see a couple of forelorn guitar players hanging around, you could throw them a couple of songs now and then!   :Grin:

----------


## John Ritchhart

Don't hesitate to introduce yourself Wingher, we all look alike after while, sleep deprived, walking zombies, with sunken eyes, and hands permanently bent into claws. Actually that's what I look like all the time.  :Chicken:   Laura, another couple we did for fun were Just Because and I'll Go Steppin' Too. Bury Me Beneath the Willow, and Where the Soul Never Dies are good chorus harmony ones. Happy Sunny Side of Life has that give and take harmony in the chorus. Gutbucket, what else did we play? Instrumentals were St. Anne's, Jerusalem Ridge, Cherokee Shuffle (favorite), Whiskey BB (of course), and Celia's favorite, Red Haired Stepchild. Waltzes were Midnight on the Water which Gutbucket was doing on guitar, Maiden's Prayer, Kentucky Waltz. I'd like to do Lover's Waltz with somebody on guitar. Another one I'd like to do is Scott's own A Place in the Heart. But then I get all weepy.  :Crying:

----------


## pickloser

Jbrwky, if your Just Because is the one that starts:  "Just because you think you're so funny..."  I LOVE that one.  It's uptempo and harmony sounds good thruout.  All the rest are good for me too.  I think it's up to your featured instrumentalists to express a preference.  Or again, you could just leave it up to the biker chick bass player.  

Wingher, the place is krawling with guitarists at all skill levels.  I know how you feel with that intimidation/excitation yo yo.  Last year was my first camp.  You'll get comfortable quickly.  It's a marvelous week.  So much fun.  Really nice folks.  

Very little sleep.  Plan now to take the following Monday off to de-zombify.

----------


## Gutbucket

:Mandosmiley: 


> Now you guys are making me nervous.  Somebody name 3 songs and 3 instrumentals.  Phil, you're good at that.  Gutbucket, what's your fave?  Farther Along?  Nellie Kane?  Either suits me.  What key?  Jbrwky, I think singing lead is easiest, so you've got that, right?  I kinda like the idea of 3 instrumentals in the same key and run 'em smack together, Jbrwky, GutB, PhilPh, and out.  Might sound good.  And...well...I hate to mention it, but will there be a b###o?  
> 
> Jbrky's going to have to name the singing songs and key, since he's taking the lead.  If I were to sing lead, for tear jerkers I would go with Rough and Rocky, If That's the Way you Feel, I Wonder Where You Are Tonight, Little Cabin Home on the Hill, Hickory Wind, In the Pines, Careless Love, or Farther Along, all in A or B or Wayfaring Stranger in Em.  The instrumentalists should call the instrumentals.  Or we could send the issue to the person with the most power--the bass player.  Bike Lady?
> 
> What fun!


I like "Nellie Kane," Jabrwky does that one well. And "I'll wear your Underwear Tonight" is real pretty to. There's only three fiddle tunes out there, so that should be no problem. Ran into Phil, (literally) at Merlefest. His playing keeps getting better, and that Henderson mando sounds awesome! Anything you pickers want to do is fine with me. We'll figure something out and work on it there.

----------


## John Ritchhart

> My guitar playing husband and girlfriend are jealous that there seems to be no guitar groupies there.


 Wow, you have a really great spouse. My wife won't let me bring my girlfriend. Gutbucket, I haven't heard you do that one about the underwear. Can't wait. Yes, Laura that's the one. Just because you think you're so pretty....There just aren't enough polkas at Kamp.  :Grin:

----------


## Phil Goodson

Jerusalem Ridge, Cherokee Shuffle, Whiskey BB are all good.
Roanoke, Rawhide, Daybreak in Dixie are other crowd pleasers.
Sweet Georgia Brown adds a different flavor.  GutB, can you do SGB in F? 
I'd love to hear Jwky do Lovers' Waltz, too.
Laura, what about some of your blues?

I just listened to Nellie Kane.  I hadn't heard it in a long time.  Sounds doable!

I guess Inagaddadavida is out??? :Disbelief:

----------


## Mandobike

Wow, you guys!  I guess I'm the drive-by message leave-er!  I drop a message or two;  forget to check in for a couple of days..........and y'all are off and running!

Well, let's see.  I don't sing any lead vocals, but have actually been singing high baritone in the bluegrass band I'm in now (those of you who remember the pitch of my voice will recall that I am almost a *true* baritone, so--as you might imagine--that high baritone is VERY falsetto.  The only reason I sing that part in this band is because there's already someone on tenor.)  

I know tenor/high baritone on a lot of the old standards.  Jbrwky, love that Aragon Mill and Nellie Kane as well.  

This will be great.  Next month--woo-hoo!

Does anyone remember how COLD Isaac's was?  We walked in there one night last year and were shivering so badly we had to leave.  Bring your mittens.  Or, better yet, your bicycling gloves--they have cut-outs for the ends of the fingers.   :Smile: 

Celia

----------


## Wingher

> Wow, you have a really great spouse. My wife won't let me bring my girlfriend. Gutbucket, I haven't heard you do that one about the underwear. Can't wait. Yes, Laura that's the one. Just because you think you're so pretty....There just aren't enough polkas at Kamp.


 :Laughing: 

Polkas at camp!  That cracks me up!  The first time I heard that at a BG jam, I about died!  My dad and I used to polka to that when I was younger!

----------


## Gutbucket

> Wow, you have a really great spouse. My wife won't let me bring my girlfriend. Gutbucket, I haven't heard you do that one about the underwear. Can't wait. Yes, Laura that's the one. Just because you think you're so pretty....There just aren't enough polkas at Kamp.


Just found out it's called,"I wonder where you are tonight".  I'm practicing that great CCR song, "There's a Bathroom on the right".  And also "Big Spy Camera".

----------


## Phil Goodson

I love "Big Spy Camera"! :Wink: 

Oh, I just listened to " I wonder where you are tonight" on Youtube with Del McCoury & Ronnie Reno.  Pretty cool.

----------


## pickloser

I've been singing that Underwear Tonight song for about 15 years.  How 'bout Dance All Night ("take off yer clothes and throw 'em in the corner) That or the polka.  Or Nellie Kane.  Or Farther Along.  I'll sing any song I know the words to (and many I don't).  Lately, I've been smitten with St. Louis Blues.  "Wasn't for powder...or for store bought hair.  The man I love...would not have gone no where."  Pressure's off me for instrumentals; up to you guys.  

I'd better watch my excitement level.  Don't want to peak too soon.

----------


## Mandobike

Polkas!   :Laughing:   Well, Kenny Baker used to play "The Clarinet Polka"--it was great.    I love polkas.  Anyone for some Jimmy Sturr?  Frankie Yankovic?

Phil, I think we can all jump in on "I Wonder Where You Are Tonight."

Wayne thinks Isaac's is too small for this band.  He says we need to do one of the Open Mic nights on the main stage.

Celia

----------


## John Ritchhart

> Wayne thinks Isaac's is too small for this band. He says we need to do one of the Open Mic nights on the main stage.


 Then I'll have to wear some else's underwear.   :Disbelief:

----------


## Mandobike

:Laughing:   Maybe we'll *all* have to wear someone else's underwear if we play on the Main Stage!  Naw, I think we'll do jes' fine wherever we play.

Celia

----------


## John Ritchhart

If you guys will send me your email addresses, I'll create a mailing group and collate our ideas to boil these down to 5 or 6 songs and 5 or 6 instrumentals.

----------


## Mark Normand

Now ya'll have to promise to do those tunes in the jams time to time.  I usually sing harmony with my two groups here, and looking forward to hearing and gettin better listening to ya'll, maybe getting some coaching along the way. 

I don't suppose there would be any need to bring my old bass?  Are there usually enough bass fiddles around ?  I don't play it much, but wouldn't mind if someone else did.

----------


## Gutbucket

> Now ya'll have to promise to do those tunes in the jams time to time.  I usually sing harmony with my two groups here, and looking forward to hearing and gettin better listening to ya'll, maybe getting some coaching along the way. 
> 
> I don't suppose there would be any need to bring my old bass?  Are there usually enough bass fiddles around ?  I don't play it much, but wouldn't mind if someone else did.


Bring er down! Never enough basses around.  Twin basses are a cool thing, too.

----------


## Mario Proulx

By the way, guys, Warren Knorr set up a trust fund for the wife and son of the late John Studdard, who was the sound man at Kamp forever(as well as the guitar player and singer in Hiwassee Ridge), and passed away this winter after a long battle with cancer. The fund will be turned over to his wife and son on the final Friday of Kamp, then shut down. I am donating a mandolin to the fund to help out, and have been loosely documenting the buildup of it on my site's "workshop" pages, here:

http://proulxguitars.com/the_workshop.htm

The body is closed now and rough bound, so I'll be making the next pages any day now(some surprises to come!). She's gonna be a sweetheart of a mandolin! Spread the word around about the fund, if you can(information on how to donate and get a chance on the mandolin at the above link also). John was a good friend to most of us regular Kampers, and always provided great sound for the concerts. Help out if you can, and hopefully the mandolin will also go to a cafe member here.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Thanks Mario, I didn't know about this. I look forward to seeing you again this year.

----------


## Don Christy

I haven't been to KK before, but am seriously considering it this year. 

I've gone to the Symposium on the West coast the last 2 years and it's great. Have been thinking about mixing it up this year (that and I think Don Stiernberg is a great instructor).

Any other hints for newbies? Like "be sure the ask to be near dorm XX because that's where the tiki lounge is..."?

Don

----------


## Gutbucket

:Mandosmiley: Stay away from the running soccer kids in the cafeteria, don't deetle with your instrument while the teacher is talking, stock up on cafine or Red Bull products, and stay away from the Salisbury steak-like stuff thats served on Thursday nights. Oh, and don't forget to bring your check book to the camp store.  See ya next month.

----------


## Mario Proulx

A couple new pages of the SFSF mandolin build are up. The mandolin will be on a stand in the Kamp store all week, and everyone's welcome to give it a try. I'm doing a few firsts in this one, and will appreciate all comments, good and bad.

http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_6.htm

http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_7.htm


Got new tires on the car, and ready to head down to Kamp! Is it time yet? Is it? Is it? <bg>

----------


## Gutbucket

:Smile: Looks sweet Mario! Can't wait to see it in 3D. And no, you won't need snow tires in Maryville in June.

----------


## Don Christy

Making final decision about Kamp in the next day or so. 

Do most of the Kampers stay on campus in the dorms? 

-Don

----------


## Mario Proulx

_Do most of the Kampers stay on campus in the dorms?_ 

It's the only way to go! Driving back and forth to a motel room would ruin it.

----------


## Gutbucket

:Wink: The dorms are really nice. The jaccuzzis are welcomed after a long day in class, and the wet bars are usually stocked with a wide variety of alcohol and non alcoholic beverages. Our 60" plasma widescreen was on the fritz last year, but the rest of the home theater system worked just fine.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Dorms have A/C & a shower.  What else would you want?   Whenever you walk into your room, it's just to collapse on the bed for a few hours before doing it all again next day.

It's a lot like heaven, .... only tired! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gutbucket

Bring ear plugs in case your room mate snores. Found this out at another nameless camp with Jbrwky. Great mandolin player, but wow, can he snore! :Sleepy:

----------


## Wolfboy

Just got word from Steve that there are only four or five more slots available at Mandolin Kamp, so anybody who hasn't signed up yet better do so now... Seeya there!

----------


## Gutbucket

:Mandosmiley: Hey Wolfboy, glad you're back again for  another camp. Got a cool guitar I'm dieing to show you. Hope it will be finished by then.

----------


## Mario Proulx

Another new page on the SFSF mandolin buildup; less than a month before she finds her permanent home! Spread the word if you can. The money raised goes to a good cause, and the odds on snatching up this mandolin are pretty good.

New pages will come daily for the next few days, as I catch up; I'm actually very near to stringing her up!

http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_8.htm

    Thanks

----------


## Mario Proulx

More!

http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_9.htm

----------


## John Ritchhart

I don't snore as far as I know.  :Whistling:  And Gutbucket is no slouch either. You can sandblast tractor parts if you put 'em close to his bunk.

----------


## Gutbucket

:Redface: I resemble that remark! And no extra charge for buffing and polishing those tractor parts either. And (Forest Gump voice), that's all I got to say bout that!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Well neither one of us could hold a candle to Tom. The guy made noises that you have to go to the Amazon to hear. And he set the record for Sleep Apnea. I counted 45 seconds at one point. That's when you know you're getting a good night's sleep, counting your buddy's apnea intervals. Gutbucket, after this conversation nobody will be going to Kamp.    :Sleepy:

----------


## Gutbucket

:Smile: Yup, poor Tom had some nocturnal issues in the wood cutting department. I run chainsaws that are quieter than that old boy.

----------


## Mario Proulx

Now y'all know why I take Jenny(my wife) to Kamp <lol> No roomie surprises...

A thought for any first time Kampers; if you don't walk daily, start now, and get your legs in shape. I always add a mile to my walk for the 2 weeks preceding Kamp; to and from classes and the cafeteria isn't too bad, but going from jam to jam all night long takes its toll by mid-week. 

Some new pages of the Studdard Fund mandolin:

http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_10.htm
http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_11.htm
http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_12.htm

----------


## Mario Proulx

The SFSF mandolin is done!

http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_13.htm
http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_14.htm
http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_15.htm
http://proulxguitars.com/js_mando/js_16.htm

A special thanks to everyone who's followed along, and especially to everyone supporting the Studdard Family fund. Good luck to all the contributors; someone'll have a very special instrument! And we all owe a special thanks to Warren Knorr for setting the fund up.

----------


## Gutbucket

Now that there is purty!  Like the stain and finish.  :Smile:

----------


## pickloser

Beautiful mando!  I'm looking forward to seeing it in person.  You are a generous man, Mr. Proulx.  My plan is to buy the winning ticket.  

It could happen.  :Disbelief:     Or not.   :Crying: 

Either way, it's money well spent.

----------


## Gutbucket

> Beautiful mando!  I'm looking forward to seeing it in person.  You are a generous man, Mr. Proulx.  My plan is to buy the winning ticket.  
> 
> It could happen.     Or not.  
> 
> Either way, it's money well spent.


 Hey Pickloser, I'll let you pick it before I put it in the case and take it home with me. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well I have never been to Kamp... THis will be my first experience. I escaped working for a living this year so to celebrate I booked into Week 1 with Fiddle and Week 2 with mandolin. I look forward to meeting ya'll and a righteous Kamp experience. R/ Calvert

----------


## Gutbucket

Great! You're welcome to join this flying circus. Heck, you can even take the controls! Let us all know who you are. Traditionally, new members to this group have to wear a pink baseball cap backwards, and argyle socks :Whistling:

----------


## Mario Proulx

A first timer? Taking-in both weeks? Be afraid, be vewy afwaid....

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Yeah I'm terrified and crazy I did get a non Jam floor so I can hide. I know I won't want to but     I' m mo mature than I wish I was, so I packed a coffee pot w/ auto and naproxen-sodium ..... It's gonna be a blast.... R/

----------


## Mario Proulx

_so I packed a coffee pot w/ auto and naproxen-sodium_

Sounds like you've got the place figured out already <bg> Can't wait to get there, myself! And yes, we tote our own coffee maker, also.

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Anyone from Nashville going who has room for 4 boxes of CDs?

----------


## Joe Dodson

> Well I have never been to Kamp... THis will be my first experience. I escaped working for a living this year so to celebrate I booked into Week 1 with Fiddle and Week 2 with mandolin. I look forward to meeting ya'll and a righteous Kamp experience. R/ Calvert


Hey Calvert - My sister Cath will be in the W1 fiddle group with you.  Give us a holler and let's pick a little.

Best,
Joe (Dodson)

----------


## John Ritchhart

Sinclair needs some help guys. We need to get the word out.

----------


## Mark Normand

Whoohoo, man this is getting close now, leave out next Friday!

From Louisiana, I'll be coming up thru Birmingham, then Chatanooga, then on towards Knoxville/Maryland. Should hit Chat. about Saturday noon.

I know about the Cherokee,NC fest June18-20, but want some other options as well. From Chat. to Knoxville, are there some cool stops I should make?  Guess what I'm looking for is small town gatherings/jams for Sat night, June20. Music/instrument shops that are open Sat afternoon would be good too, and a source of local info as well. 

A local B&B for Sat night with possible pickin' in that stretch would be nice too. I'll have some of Sunday available too for goofing off before arriving at Kamp. I'd -much- rather stay at a local place rather than chain hotels.

I don't get many opportunities to visit this area, and looking for maximum exposure coming -and- going!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gutbucket

Check out Smokey Mountain Guitars in Pigeon Forge. Lot's of nice mandolins and guitars at that shop. They also set up a booth at Steve's camp. Blue chip picks there, too. :Smile:

----------


## Phil Goodson

Almost time guys.
Mark, I know you start out tomorrow.
Everybody drive carefully!

See you all Sunday.

Again, all newbies:  INTRODUCE YOURSELVES.  Don't be shy!

Starting packing tonight. :Smile: 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pickloser

Yeeehaaaa!  :Mandosmiley: 

Last minute things:
Bring a container to fill up at water fountains.  Hard to find bottled water, especially the first night.  

Bring a bandaid to put around the metal clip part of your ID tag, so you won't scratch your instrument (or somebody elses) on it.  

Bring a cheap plastic poncho or two or an umbrella.  It didn't rain at all last year, which makes me worry about this year.  

Anybody other helpful hints?

----------


## Gutbucket

:Mandosmiley: I bought one of those new OFF bug repellent thingys you wear on a belt. Bug dope is great for taking the finish off of a favorite instrument. This gadget runs on 2 AA bateries. and lasts 12 hours when turned on. If you don't have one, we could all huddle real close like the single mic bands do.

----------


## Mark Normand

Yeah boy here we go!  I'm leaving this evening, and will stop off at motorcycle shops tomorrow in Birmingham and Chatt. to look at a Triumph Tiger, BMW 650GS, and other dual sports, etc.   Might want to compliment or replace my current Suz DR650.


Everything above noted, thanks! 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I found this old posting (Fri, 9 Jun 2000) sometime ago by John Bird, a member here, and regular at Co-Mando, already got his permission, would like to reprint here...it was excellent reading for sure.  Thanks John, great write up, I always enjoy details like this.


As a veteran of the Kaufman Mandolin Camp, having been to the first two, and
soon to go to the third (hey! I need all the help I can get!), a few
recommendations of things to do, not do, and bring to get the most out of
the experience.
1. Bring a seat cushion. Those chairs get hard, especially for old folks.
Steve sells cushions--but then, Steve sells about everything! <G> Speaking
of which, bring some extra money to buy CD's. There will be stuff there that
is very hard to get otherwise. I already have dibs on some Don Stiernberg
stuff I really want. The Comando Sessions will be there too! My best
mandolin purchase of last year was John Reishman's Up in the Woods, and at
the time, that was about the only way to get it.
2. Start sleeping now. I'm serious. Be as rested and in shape as you can be
when you get there. The earliest I ever got to bed was 2 am, and that was
the last night, and I forced myself to so I could get up and drive home the
next day. Bring an extra pillow if you can--the dorm pillows are a joke. And
if you can pack a blanket, do it. I thought the blanket they gave me was a
weird towel. The rooms have air conditioning, and some of them CAN"T be
caught. I am the warmest person in the world, but I was happy to have a
blanket for my 3 hours of sleep. Try to remember dorm life, and bring stuff
like soap, shampoo, sandals or something to walk to showers, etc.
3. Think of the questions you want to ask the instructors. This is the best
chance you'll ever have. As a teacher myself, I always appreciate students
who have real questions they want answered. If you have recordings by any of
the teachers, listen to them now and think of tunes you want to request, or
even better, techniques you want to ask about.
4. Either buy the tapes (they do a good job with them) or tape it
yourself--I learned as much or more while listening after as I did there.
5. Take notes when you're in class. I took really full notes for each one.
It really keeps you focused, and then you have it there later. Even though
you have it on tape, it's good to translate it into writing--helps you learn
two ways. And will cut down on #6!
6. Don't sit in class and noodle. Aargh! I'm going to come right out and say
it to the group I'm in. The temptation is strong--you're sitting there with
your mandolin in hand, and you're learning new stuff, so you just HAVE to
try that new lick. But there are 15-20 other people in the room, and half of
them are noodling too. Soon nobody can hear what the teacher is doing, and
then everything has to stop, and you've lost valuable time. Then when you
listen to the tapes later, same thing! Other than the heat in the classrooms
(hope that's better!), this is my main complaint. Hold the urge until the
teacher asks you to play. You'll learn more, and so will everybody else. If
you can't quite get something, you'll have a chance to ask the instructor
some other time during camp.
7. Meet as many people as you can, and play as many mandolins. As much as I learned from the teachers, and it was a lot, I learned almost as much from
meeting people, playing with them, talking to them, playing their
instruments. You'll probably never be around so many different mandolins in
your life. I call it Noah's Ark for mandolins--think of any brand you can
name, and you'll see at least two. I took a camera and took pictures of as
many people as I could with their mandolins--great way to have a picture of
all those instruments, not to mention of your new mando friends. I'm
bringing prints from last year and handing them out to the lucky repeaters.
This may just be me, but it seemed like last year people were a lot more
open to meeting everybody--and it made it even better. Maybe I just was--but in any case, I felt like I got more out of it.
8. Get ready to eat, sleep (not much), breathe, and live the mandolin. It's
mandolin immersion--even with those creepy banjo players around. Take a few books of tunes and stuff, because you'll find yourself wanting to play all
the time. I saw it as like a retreat from my real life, doing what I'd
really like to do--play the mandolin all day, every day, then all night too.
I won't mention any names, but I heard one camper last year playing from a
very small and narrow enclosure in the bathroom, if you know what I mean!
And you don't have to have a brand new Randy Wood to be that compulsive.
It's like going back to college, but everybody is majoring in the mandolin.
Incredible!
9. If you don't want to eat at the assigned times (supper at 5 is about 5
hours early for me), they'll let you pack up a plate and take it out. There
are refrigerators on all the halls, and if they're not too full of adult and
other beverages, you can put the food in there and heat it in the microwave
later. And you'll get to listen to mandolin picking while you eat!
10. Avoid bringing up the American judicial system if you eat breakfast with
Glenn Bradford. <G> Just kidding Glenn, but let's talk about that F-4
instead! Damn, I was so happy to meet so many people, but especially the
Comandos! It makes such a difference to read something Mike Stangeland or
Willie McCraney or anybody else writes if you've met them and become friends
in the real world too. I've got the list Steve sent out and want to make it
a point to meet all the names I recognize. I missed a few last year, and
won't let that happen again. I'm gonna be like Eric Stratton in Animal
House, walking around shaking hands. "Hi, I'm John Bird, damn glad to meet
you!"
11. Go up on stage and play for the open mic if there is a slot. Get a few
people together and work something up. I guarantee you'll never forget it!
Even the pros all mention how intimidating it is to play in front of 80+
mandolin fanatics. If you can do it, you'll never get stage fright again!
It's a great feeling.

Durn, I'm ready to load the Mustang with mandolins and head across the
mountains. See you there if you're going. If you're not this year, I highly
recommend it in the future. Until Wednesday!

----------


## John Ritchhart

That just about nails it. Funny how it hasn't changed much through the years.

----------


## Mandobike

Philphool, Pickloser, Gutbucket, Jabberwocky........great to see all you guys at SKAK.  I'm sad that it's over.  Another year to wait.  Well, I have my Latin music to practice in the meantime!   :Smile:   (And a Blue Chip pick to practice it with.)  And I DEMAND a reprise of Wocky Horror Picker Show at the 2010 Mandolin Week.  Isaac's *and* Open Mic.

If any of you come this way (central PA), let us know.  We'd love to have ya visit.

Celia

----------


## John Ritchhart

OK Celia. I should have the words memorized by then.

----------


## pickloser

What a wonderful time I had at Kamp.  You guys are FUN.  I really enjoyed getting to know the Cafe folks better.  Thanks for the loan of the pick GB.  

I'm loving the latin tunes too; started working on arpeggios and harmonized scales.  The Kamp book's gonna keep me busy for quite a while.  I'm also up for a Wockey Horror reunion.  Jabberwocky excelled as leader of our group.  

It was VERY hard to go back to work.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Great Kamp experience again, guys.
Jbrwky,  you're a great group leader and a fine picker.
Pickloser, great harmonies and guitar playing as well as mando chord melodies.
Gutbucket, you might have to return to the BEST instrument again sometime.  See you in Elkins.
Celia, your bass expertise sure makes everyone else sound better and when you finally play the mando, we see how you've been holding back on us.  I think you're practicing lots more than you're telling us. :Smile:   Tell Wayne I want to see a G chop by next year.

If I missed meeting some you you other guys, I'm truly sorry.  Let's do it again some time.

----------


## Mandobike

Jbrwky, I didn't even remember that you had forgotten any words.

Guys (and I am TRULY serious), The Wocky Horror Picker Show was already better--in a few run-throughs and one Isaac's show--than a band I can think of right now but can't name in public (how's *that* for being convoluted?)  

And dat's da truth.

Thanks for the nice words, Philphool, but I ain't hidin' nothin'.  I'd better get started on arpeggios and scales up the neck.  I have NO IDEA how to play a melody on the mando if it's not in G,A, or D! (Except for that one B flat tune I sweated for weeks over).

Wayne is better than he thinks.  He's got a much better chop than I!

Work?  What's work?  OOPS!  Guess I forgot to show up!  (J-U-S-T  kidding).  

You guys are the greatest.  I think Gutbucket and I, as the non-North Carolinian members of the Picker Show, will have to make a trip to Caroline to see y'all.

Celia

----------


## Kshot

Mando kamp was really a lot of fun this year!  It was good to meet and pick with at least some of you folks and hopefully we'll get to do some jamming again next year.  

All the best,
Keith

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

> Mando kamp was really a lot of fun this year!  It was good to meet and pick with at least some of you folks and hopefully we'll get to do some jamming again next year.  
> 
> All the best,
> Keith


Keith, 

Are you the guy who brought your self-made octave mando to our room in Beeson (Scott, Jim, et al)?   That was a good sounding instrument.

----------


## pickloser

Yeah, was that you on the front porch of Carnegie with the Octave you had made?  Great sounding instrument.  Made me want one.

----------


## Kshot

Yup that was me and I'm glad you guys liked the sound. The octave is one of Don Kawalek's kits which are apparently a good design and, except for the neck carving task, pretty easy to build.  I had the kit languishing in my basement until Scott let me try one of his octaves a couple of years ago (at kamp) which made me want to build it right away when I got home.  So about 2 weeks later in July 07 it was done.   Now to learn more tunes on it... speaking of which, we should come up with a list of tunes beyond the kamp standards for next year.  


Keith

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Keith, 
> Are you the guy who brought your self-made octave mando to our room in Beeson (Scott, Jim, et al)?   That was a good sounding instrument.


Keith,
I didn't realize you BUILT than octave!  Wow.  It sure sounded good on Drummers of England, too.

Rick,
I really enjoyed your playing.  Your relaxed, devil-may-care approach encouraged the group to jump in there and give each song their best shot.  I envy your technique.
You are officially one of my role models now. :Grin:

----------


## John Ritchhart

Thanks for the kind words from everyone. I have to stop being so hard on myself. Wayne, thank you especially for being so supportive. Celia, I'm going to be in the Carlisle area sometime in the next three weeks. I'll let you know what days when I know. I really enjoyed the practicing as well. I will have the Drummers of England posted on my website early next week and I'll post the link here. It was great to meet you Keith and good to see you again Rick. Let's stay out of airports if we can. Phil and Laura, I'll see you in Charlotte soon. Let's keep pickin' and see what happens.

----------


## Gutbucket

Was it just me or did that week fly bye way to fast?  What a great time meeting all the cafe members that I never get to see except once or twice a year. Stay healthy and we'll do it all over again next year. Any one hungry for noodles or recycled chicken?  :Grin:

----------


## Mario Proulx

As always, Kamp was a great week! But I sure wish y'all would use your real names here; I'm sure I met, and likely jammed with, most everyone, yet reading this thread, I have no clue who most of you are!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Here's the link to Drummers of England. It's a big file and takes a while to download.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq2X9O7I9k0

----------


## wglide

Hey ,
You guys take a bow. That was great from some mighty fine pickers. It was certainly a treat to meet and play with so many good folks from the Cafe. You guys made Kamp a great experience this year & hope to see ya'll again real soon. Another year of practice & who knows.      John J

----------


## Kshot

Well said John! It was all the good folks (many of which that are right here on the cafe) that made this such an enjoyable kamp.  Hope to see you all again next year.  Keith




> Hey ,
> You guys take a bow. That was great from some mighty fine pickers. It was certainly a treat to meet and play with so many good folks from the Cafe. You guys made Kamp a great experience this year & hope to see ya'll again real soon. Another year of practice & who knows.      John J

----------


## Kshot

Thanks jbrwky, next time we need to put you closer to the mic (and me much farther away).   Keith





> Here's the link to Drummers of England. It's a big file and takes a while to download.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq2X9O7I9k0

----------


## Mandobike

Hi, Mario!  Wish you had jammed with us.  Maybe we all will next year.

I (Mandobike=Celia) was in Group 2 with you this year--I was playing the Bill Bussmann Old Wave A in Robin Bullock's class, and the Muth F-5 in the other classes.  I'm the one who asked if you lived near Moose Factory and Moosonee in Ontario  :Smile: .  

Most of us Mandolin Cafe goofballs stayed in Carnegie and jammed inside and/or outside the building.  Five of us (Picklosr=Laura, Jbrwky=John, Philphool=Phil, Gutbucket=Dave, and Mandobike=I, Celia) formed a band on the Cafe over the previous months (The Wocky Horror Picker Show), and then played at Isaac's Wednesday night.

Celia

----------


## Mandobike

Hey; a P.S. here:  John (WGlide) and Keith, great to meet you guys, too.  I wish there had been more time to pick with both of you.  Save some time next year............

A side note to all:  Wayne and I went to the Benton, PA, bluegrass festival (O.A.T.S.--"Out Among The Stars") on Friday (it's about  one and three quarters hour's drive from State College).  We saw Bobby Clark with the Williams and Clark Expedition there.  Wowee.  Do you think we can get Bobby Clark to join the mandolin faculty at SKAK some year?  

Celia

----------


## Kshot

Celia it was relly nice meeting you guys as well.  Was just lucky enough to be in Carnegie to get to pick with all of you great cafe folks. I sent Wayne a link to some photos from kamp (you are in a few) so if you didn't get them send me a PM.  

Also, be sure to suggest Bobby on your kamp evaluation form or even send Steve an email, he seems fairly responsive to these.

On a final note, if you guys need to add some fiddle/octave horrors to your picking show next year just let me know.

Keith




> Hey; a P.S. here:  John (WGlide) and Keith, great to meet you guys, too.  I wish there had been more time to pick with both of you.  Save some time next year............
> 
> A side note to all:  Wayne and I went to the Benton, PA, bluegrass festival (O.A.T.S.--"Out Among The Stars") on Friday (it's about  one and three quarters hour's drive from State College).  We saw Bobby Clark with the Williams and Clark Expedition there.  Wowee.  Do you think we can get Bobby Clark to join the mandolin faculty at SKAK some year?  
> 
> Celia

----------


## Joe Dodson

> Five of us ... formed a band on the Cafe over the previous months (The Wocky Horror Picker Show), and then played at Isaac's Wednesday night.


Did they wind up opening Isaac's for week 2?  I really missed it during week 1.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Did they wind up opening Isaac's for week 2?  I really missed it during week 1.


Isaac's wasn't open.  The downstairs lobby was used as a small open mike venue after the concerts each night.

----------


## mandomania7923

nice meeting all of you! had a great time. some fantastic pickers you guys are

----------


## Phil Goodson

That you Luke?
Great to see you at KK.     Keep practicing and you may be sitting beside Sam Bush by the time you're 20.  (Just don't mess with pickloser's head by deedling.  :Laughing:  )

----------


## mandomania7923

hahahahahahahahahha(that was to both of your comments) yes this is luke

----------


## pickloser

Yeah, Luke--what Phil said.  I'm sorry I gave you a hard time about the deedling.  I enjoyed being in the same classes with you (after that first one).  I think we must have similar tastes in mando playing, since we were in the same two master classes.  It doesn't get better than Don Stiernberg and John Reischman.  You're a smokin' player now.  I can't wait to hear the monster you're going to be.  
Laura

----------


## mandomania7923

thanks for the compliments! you guys are all great players

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well I had a great time at SKAK this year. OK here's a question. Why is there not a Kaufman Kamp group here on Mandolin Cafe. Youz guyz seem to all be old friends. R/

----------


## Phil Goodson

Hi Usuallypickin (didn't catch the name).

Glad you had fun at KK.  Some of us have hung around together for a couple years and have fun getting together in prep for Kamp.  We all love to expand the group.  If I didn't meet you personally, I'm sorry; my loss.

As for the idea of a KK Group here on the Cafe, I hadn't really thought of it.  I'm not sure it would serve much purpose most of the year (except maybe to complain about the food :Laughing:  ).  I guess we try to squeeze everything into one thread every year.

If you ever get down to NC from Ky, let us know.  Since there are several of us nearby, we could get up a jam.

----------


## Mario Proulx

_except maybe to complain about the food_

I thought it was pretty good this year. At least, compared to two years ago when it(Kamp food) really bottomed out! And the ice cream machine chugged along nicely, each day. That, and decent pizza(again, compared to years past), assured that I gained no less than 7 lbs! Gah...

So, Luke got a fellow-student-applied deedle dot, did he? <lol> We all get 'em, sooner or later. I had to tell one fella to quit deedling, in my group last year, and I'm sure at other times, I mindlessly deedled, too. We had a pretty deedle-free group(group 2) this year!

It wasn't 'til Friday that I realized I hadn't been to Carnegie at night, all week! And by the time I thought about it, I was knee deep in a good jam, on bass as I was most late nights. Next year, I'll stary further from Beeson...

----------


## pickloser

Let's see..."usually pickin'"...Paducah, Ky....why it MUST be Richard!--a triple talent on the mando, guitar, and fiddle.  And oh, what a fun guy.  Of course, if it's not you then oh, I'm embarassed.  

I surely do hope to see you again next year.  
Laura

----------


## Phil Goodson

Yeah, Mario.  You're actually right.  The food wasn't so bad. At least I did my share to make it disappear.  Especially the desserts!

Sorry you didn't make it to Carnegie.  We had a bunch of jams going there all week.  Next time for sure!

See you guys later.

----------


## Mandobike

Having been raised, in the '50s, on what was almost "health food," I just *love* those SKAK biscuits, ham, and sausage!  New and forbidden stuff for me!  Funny thing is, I usually *lose* a couple of pounds at KK!  What's with that?!?  All the walking around campus?  Jamming excitement?  The fact that I'm not sitting at a desk all day?  So much for the stringent diet I maintain at home.

Picklosr, we've GOTTA do more of that stairwell singing next year.  That was downright electrifying!  And speaking of electrifying, I'm loving my new Blue Chip pick.  It does have an almost electric effect when it hits the mandolin strings.  No BS--I think these are amazing picks.  

Celia

----------


## pickloser

Oh yes, yes.  I would love to do more stairwell singing with you, Mandobike!  I wish we'd had more time for that this year.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I think our voices go really well together in an almost "family harmony" kind of way.  

I got one of those BC picks too.  So far, it's still with me.  We'll see how long that lasts.  After Bucket O'Guts loaned me one at Kamp, I kept misplacing it (pickmisplacer just doesn't have the same ring), and three different times I had resigned myself to buying him a new one, before finding it in some odd place or other.  I like it a lot, especially on guitar.  I'm still going to the MF150 Wegen and the JazzMando Pro-Plec quite a bit tho on the mando.  

Hey to Wayne!

----------


## Gutbucket

> Oh yes, yes.  I would love to do more stairwell singing with you, Mandobike!  I wish we'd had more time for that this year.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I think our voices go really well together in an almost "family harmony" kind of way.  
> 
> I got one of those BC picks too.  So far, it's still with me.  We'll see how long that lasts.  After Bucket O'Guts loaned me one at Kamp, I kept misplacing it (pickmisplacer just doesn't have the same ring), and three different times I had resigned myself to buying him a new one, before finding it in some odd place or other.  I like it a lot, especially on guitar.  I'm still going to the MF150 Wegen and the JazzMando Pro-Plec quite a bit tho on the mando.  
> 
> Hey to Wayne!



What!!?? You lost my Bluechip that week!  You should have had it's picture on a milk carton.  That's my favorite pick!   Well I did get it back, though.  The camp pizza is always a sure thing. And the ice cream machine worked because there was a lot less little rug-rats hanging on the levers this year. I have the video of the Isaacs performance video cammed, thanks to good guy and happy camper-Wayne. If everyone agrees, I'd like to Youtube it. Hope to sue you all next year. I mean see you all next year. Or Merlefest next April.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

